# Al Jazeera America (AJAM) Prepares To Launch



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No date set

Ehab Al Shihabi, the interim CEO for the channel, said that according to their market research, 75% of people surveyed that had never seen any Al Jazeera programming had a negative perception of the brand.

There was a silver lining however: among people who saw Al Jazeera programming, 90% had a positive perception of it. "There was a perception, but it wasn't a reality," Al Shihabi said.

"We are not looking at converting the audience of CNN, or converting the audience of Fox, or the core audience of MSNBC, we are talking about taking audience now, based on our journalistic identity," Al Shihabi said.

While AJAM will be Nielsen rated, executives there tacitly acknowledge that expectations are low to start.

"The most important, the leading measure, is the impact Al Jazeera America will have on our audience," Al Shihabi said. "We will do the impact, and we will let the audience chase us. We will never change the vision or the mission."

Full story: http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/bracing-for-impact-al-jazeera-america-prepares-to-launch_b192001

*NY Control Room*


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

It's been my main news source for a year or two. I live in a market where we can get Aljazerra, Russia Today, France 24, CCTV and NHK from broadcast television.

Unfortunately, they recently announced hiring four American news reporters who had been let go by major cable networks within the last year, and they already have David Frost, so I'm afraid they will become just another cable news network, but for now, they are the most objective on every matter except for the Arab-Israeli conflict. Man, did they ever bash France over the weekend for its post-colonial hosing of Africa.

I don't ever watch CCTV, but someone who does says they cut it straight down the middle on every news item except the Chinese/Japanese fishing rights stories.

One thing I can promise you is that if there is ever a thread about Russia Today getting launched nationally, no one will call it fair and balanced. But it is my favorite comedy channel, and my favorite "news babes" channel as well. They had the time of their lives ridiculing American television by boasting that Americans had to watch Russia Today to see the third party Presidential candidate debates that the American networks wouldn't cover. They recently hired Larry King to fill their 9:00 PM slot.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

AntAltMike said:


> One thing I can promise you is that if there is ever a thread about Russia Today getting launched nationally, no one will call it fair and balanced.


http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/189163-rt-channel-280/


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Im ticked that they killed the AJE livestream tho. No more AJ on cell or streaming.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Glad to see this launch. Been looking forward to it for months. 

Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Can't see this succeeding. America doesn't want news, it wants opinionated editorializing presented as competitive sport on TV. Arguing, snarky sarcasm, smug sniping, outrage. America doesn't want facts presented without bias. America REQUIRES bias.

Now just like Fox News lost 100 million before it caught hold, AJE has mega-deep oil pockets and can hang in there long after it's tanked Neilson-wise, so I expect it to be around for a long time. Just not successfully, unless they start hiring newsbabes and turn the news into a nightly food fight. America needs straight news like a bicycle needs a fish.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The popularity of "The Newsroom" on HBO suggests that maybe there IS an audience for real news.

Maybe not among the younger demographic who have never experienced news before it became ratings-based "infotainment" - but there are those of us who remember.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Al Jazerra just got discontinued today on my local broadcast 30.5 MHz Network station from Falls Church, Maryland. That subchannel is now carrying Blue Ocean Network, a supposedly privately owned network from China, broadcast in English. I Googled and found that on July 10, 2013, there had been a press release announcing that MHz Network was including a 30 minute segment of Blue Ocean Network on its 30.1 MHz World "carousel", but I had never noticed it, as I never deliberately tune that sub channel


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Nick said:


> No date set


It's today at 3PM instead of Current TV.


----------



## zeus (May 18, 2011)

While having this channel in HD would be nice, at least at launch they went with the proper aspect ratio and the SD feed is not horrible (for an SD feed).


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

So they're not going to broadcast in HD?? With their gazillions from some oil sheik? Nobody's going to watch straight news in SD.

"The Newsroom" is a typical Sorkin liberal wet dream fantasy that a major news net in America could actually be run under the aegis of true journalistic integrity. So of course people watch. Same reason they wanted to watch "The West Wing", another Sorkin lib fantasy about the way things SHOULD be, but never are. People like fantasies. But they don't like straight news, and especially Americans don't give a rat's behind for "World News". Americans could care less about what's going on outside their borders. Another strike against Al Jazeera in that they will be featuring a lot of global news coverage.

The Al Jazeera hires, Soledad O'Brien and Joie Chen are network discards who bring nothing to the table except flop sweat. Weak.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They aired an hour long preview special before the first newscast at 4pm, they showed what went in to launching the channel including building their operation from the ground up to support HD at multiple studios in DC and NYC and other cities. I don't know the technical details yet so I don't know if they're uplinking an HD feed or if they're still using Current's SD only uplink. Being in HD is a two way street, even if they do provide an HD feed, it's up to the actual providers to carry it.



AntAltMike said:


> Al Jazerra just got discontinued today on my local broadcast 30.5 MHz Network station from Falls Church, Maryland. That subchannel is now carrying Blue Ocean Network, a supposedly privately owned network from China, broadcast in English. I Googled and found that on July 10, 2013, there had been a press release announcing that MHz Network was including a 30 minute segment of Blue Ocean Network on its 30.1 MHz World "carousel", but I had never noticed it, as I never deliberately tune that sub channel


Blue Ocean Network also replaced Al Jazeera English on WRNN 62.2 in NYC's northern suburbs.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Maruuk said:


> unless they start hiring newsbabes


They could bring in Rudi Bakhtiar and get a smart newbabe.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

djlong said:


> The popularity of "The Newsroom" on HBO suggests that maybe there IS an audience for real news.


Nah, that just shows that there is an audience for real drama. The Newsroom is not a news show.

AJ America will do OK. Probably better than Current TV.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> They could bring in Rudi Bakhtiar and get a smart newbabe.


Exactly. If I remember correctly, Al Jazeera in the Middle East has some drop-dead stunning and brilliant newsbabes. As do some of the Russian and other Euro news outlets. If they had any brains, they'd bring in a few of these staggeringly gorgeous but sharp Euro women with those luscious Bond-Girl Brit accents. THAT would kill in America.

Anybody know when/if they are going HD?









Like to see HER in HD...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Maruuk said:


> Anybody know when/if they are going HD?


As soon as they get a carriage contract for HD:

"Current TV did not have wide HD distribution, so while AJAM will launch in HD, its HD carriage is expected to be limited. Future carriage deals will likely change that."
source


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, James! Didn't realize that some carriers had Current in HD. Certainly D* didn't.

This is one of 5 Al Jazeera anchors who resigned due to being hassled by execs who were pressuring them to look more staid and less "whore-like"...









If you're still unemployed, please come to AJAM sweetie! You can slut it up all you want!

Apparently over there, as you'd imagine, they get constant harassment from idiot Muslim fundies about wearing makeup and showing their ears and opening their collars, and smiling. Muslim guys in the Middle East need to seriously get a life.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They have a life ... it is different than ours. And on that point let's stay away from religion, politics and name calling. These are professional news women ... not "sluts".

This is the line --- lets talk about the channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The main reason I will likely not be watching this as much will be the lack of HD feed... same reason I didn't watch Current much... but I will take a look and see. I was out most of the day so haven't been around to partake.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, THEIR term, not mine! I like them just the way they are. I bet we'll see a lot of adjustments on the channel as time goes by. They don't seem like they have a clue right now about how they intend to address the American News market successfully, but over the months they will get hit with a pretty serious reality check, as in, viewership numbers. And they have the megabux to deliver whatever goods are necessary. I suspect they'll bring in some US news hotshot to try and save the day for them once they realize our market is far quirkier and more niche-driven than any they've been in before.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I watched some Current but I did hate the SD. Maybe because it made Anna Kasparian too blurry!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The main reason I will likely not be watching this as much will be the lack of HD feed...


I didn't choose my "American" news channel (CNN, Fox News, MSNBC - alphabetically) based on whether or not the feed was in HD. Then again, when I picked a favorite there was no HD. 

The quality is good ... and I can see AJA becoming as popular as Russia Today or CCTV News as an option. It is a well funded and deeply invested network. While other networks have cut reporters and relied more on user submitted and YouTube "news" it is good to see a channel invest in 800-900 jobs and 12 bureaus. Plus they have their international parents to fall back on for world news.

It will be their content that makes or breaks the network ... how they present the news ... not their screen resolution.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Been watching it. I'm actually amazed at how amateurish it is. It's like a Public Access Channel news show that instead of covering the local Grange or a pie-eating contest is for some reason covering world affairs. Very weird. Even their audio has low-budge room tone and plosives in there. You kind of have to wonder where the money is going.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> ... I can see AJA becoming as popular as Russia Today or CCTV News as an option.


That tepid assessment doesn't even qualify as, "damned with faint praise."

I probably won't get to see this new version of Al Jazerra until next week. Can anyone here who had previously been watching Al Jazerra English tell me if this new version is comparable in production quality and content? Both Russia Today and Al Jazerra English often used cell phone cameras and audio for field reports, and it didn't bother me at all, just like a lot of prime time network television viewers now tolerate shaky, hand held camera work, which still annoys me greatly.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

That stuff is fine, I'm talking about in-studio production values. It's like they're shooting it in this woman's basement. Jayne's World Jayne's World!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is a really nice basement. 

They have a several full video walls to sit and stand in front of. The bigger ones are probably 10 ft tall. They have modern glass top and accent lit furniture with enough space around it that they can do flying shots from across the room. There are other locations in the studios where the newscaster can stand by a rail in front of a large monitor.

The "basement" is on par with the high end TV station news studios.

Perhaps the SD quality is making it look worse than it is?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> ...It's like they're shooting it in this woman's basement...


Doesn't it look better than your AM radio?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Not the show I was watching. No monitors anywhere. Looked like it was streaming from a prison.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I know I'm becoming an HD prude!

To be fair... I was having the discussion with my father earlier today while talking about this channel... and I was telling him about how I kind of tune out cable and network news until there is something major happening. Something like the Boston bombing, for example, will cause me to tune in to a news channel for a longer look... but I have been so disappointed with the day-to-day stuff that passes for news on most news channels, and I don't feel as badly about being an HD prude.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Maruuk said:


> Not the show I was watching. No monitors anywhere. Looked like it was streaming from a prison.


Well they did do a feature story on a prison ... but the studio is good. Some of the via satellite guests sit in front of their fake city walls or other backgrounds but that is routine for cable news.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I was watching The Stream. It's very funky and claustrophobic since it's about online feedback and such. I guess some of the other shows use a real studio.

I do like that this news service will be coming from a point-of-view other than the typical American/Zionist/ADL talking points on matters pertaining to Palestinians. That will be soooo refreshing. Americans will be shocked to hear that there even IS another side to these issues.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The newscast on right now (3am ET) is from Al Jazeera English. Based on the upcoming schedule it looks like the Al Jazeera English content is just limited to this hour unless they surprise us at 6am and give us the Newshour, but I doubt that will last since they plan on launching their own morning show in the near future.

Edit: Newshour is airing at 6am. Looks like for the time being overnight and mornings will carry newscasts from Al Jazeera English.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> The newscast on right now (3am ET) is from Al Jazeera English. Based on the upcoming schedule it looks like the Al Jazeera English content is just limited to this hour unless they surprise us at 6am and give us the Newshour, but I doubt that will last since they plan on launching their own morning show in the near future.


In what countries and through what means is Al Jazerra English accessible?


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> So they're not going to broadcast in HD?? With their gazillions from some oil sheik? Nobody's going to watch straight news in SD.
> 
> "The Newsroom" is a typical Sorkin liberal wet dream fantasy that a major news net in America could actually be run under the aegis of true journalistic integrity. So of course people watch. Same reason they wanted to watch "The West Wing", another Sorkin lib fantasy about the way things SHOULD be, but never are. People like fantasies. But they don't like straight news, and especially Americans don't give a rat's behind for "World News". Americans could care less about what's going on outside their borders. Another strike against Al Jazeera in that they will be featuring a lot of global news coverage.
> 
> The Al Jazeera hires, Soledad O'Brien and Joie Chen are network discards who bring nothing to the table except flop sweat. Weak.


Wow what a closed-minded post... Way to speak for everybody, all 300+ million people, thanks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah... I know I'm becoming an *HD prude*!
> 
> To be fair... I was having the discussion with my father earlier today while talking about this channel... and I was telling him about how I kind of tune out cable and network news until there is something major happening. Something like the Boston bombing, for example, will cause me to tune in to a news channel for a longer look... but I have been so disappointed with the day-to-day stuff that passes for news on most news channels, and I don't feel as badly about being an *HD prude*.


I think a correction and some clarification is needed here:

-- HD prude: a person (of either sex) who will not walk or sit naked in front of an HD display.
-- HD snob: a person (of either sex) who refuses to watch SD content, but will only watch programming of 720p resolution or higher.

Going forward, kindly use the correct term to accurately describe your personal viewing prejudices.

Thank you.

(Full disclosure: yours truly is definitely a confirmed HD snob.)


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> I think a correction and some clarification is needed here:
> 
> -- HD prude: a person (of either sex) who will not walk or sit naked in front of an HD display.
> -- HD snob: a person (of either sex) who refuses to watch SD content, but will only watch programming of 720p resolution or higher.
> ...


I'm a "-- HD snob: a person (of either sex) who refuses to watch SD content, but will only watch programming of 720p resolution or higher." And I will watch it naked at times :righton:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Naah... I'm a prude and a snob. I watch primarily HD, and I don't walk around nude in front of it. FYI, the world thanks me for that too!


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

James Long said:


> The "basement" is on par with the high end TV station news studios.
> 
> Perhaps the SD quality is making it look worse than it is?


During the hour that I watched, the audio from that studio had an echo like quality to it. Perhaps they need more egg cartons on the walls.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

pablo said:


> Wow what a closed-minded post... Way to speak for everybody, all 300+ million people, thanks.


You're welcome. Read the stats on what's failed, failing and winning on network and cable news. America has already spoken for itself, thank you very much.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Jaspear said:


> During the hour that I watched, the audio from that studio had an echo like quality to it. Perhaps they need more egg cartons on the walls.


Yeah, like the late, inexpensive Current TV shows, some of the segments/shows on AJAM use lav mikes on lapels that produce a kind of cheap, overly present sound. But the tight proximity helps make up for the fact that the studio is not properly audio sweetened. Cut to, say, Rachel Maddow on MSNBC. No lav mike, they use a sophisticated directional overhead boom, same as what feature films use. Also Conan, Leno etc. This requires the studio be carefully tweaked for ideal audio deadness and lack of reverberance sometimes called "room tone". Most of the quality network anchors/hosts use directional overhead boom mikes and tweaked rooms. It's the best sound by far, and the one we most associated with "class" anchors and hosts...and feature films. It's the most natural to the way we normally hear people talking in a room.

Now if you're hearing "echo" or an unpleasant ambience sometimes called "room tone", that most likely is caused by an off-axis mike not proximate enough to the source. You hear that a lot in indie films when the sound guy is not that competent.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Al Jazerra English, which is the version that was being broadcast for free until it went off the air last week, was carrying features that American cable networks were not carrying, and their on site coverage of coups was second to none. Anyone who desires to watch such programming will watch it on Al Jazerra America if it continues to be covered and presented the same way. A person who samples Al Jazerra America is not going to switch back to Nancy Grace just because her show has better quality cameras or studio mikes.

CNN dropped Headline News half hour reports back around 2006 because it was drawing about 200,000 viewers. It immediately doubled that with its tabloid shows, and can triple or quadruple that any time an attractive young white female is wronged. Anyone who might want to learn of the weather forecast within the next half hour can access it immediately through other means. Similarly, ESPN and CNN dropped their 11:00 PM sports shows long ago because the viewers who wanted that information could get it earlier than 11:00 PM, and Nightline only dragged on as long as it did because of Ted Koppel and because ABC then clung to that half hour as long and hard as it could, but Nightline really became a superfluous and inconvenient place for news junkies to see important issues discussed at length when those same issues had already been expounded upon dispassionately by the PBS New Hour and then politicized by the cable news prime time shows.

In my opinion, Al Jazerra shouldn't be looking for someone more famous than Soledad OBrien. It should be looking for someone less famous. But that is why I am installing satellite reception antennas for a living instead of making television network hiring decisions. The people I'd hire would be ratings busts. Russia Today has given Larry King his old prime time interview slot back, and the interviews of his that I've seen had no news or Russian angle to them. They were just whatever Russia Today determined would draw the largest audience. I remember when the History Channel ran Dirty Harry. It must have been part of an anthology series on the American cinema's portrayal of "blowing away punk". I think they showed WWF or WWE fake wrestling a few months after that. I hope Al Jazerra America holds true to its mission of showing world news from a non-USA perspective, but at least in the short run, it has to first secure its place in cable "Basic" and "Expanded Basic" tiers, which it can most effectively do by looking and sounding like all the other successful channels. Unfortunately, once they have accomplished that, I don't think they will ever be able to go back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please keep politics out of this thread - or you too may see your posts disappear.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AntAltMike said:


> A person who samples Al Jazerra America is not going to switch back to Nancy Grace just because her show has better quality cameras or studio mikes.


True. The random channel scanning viewer may skip over the channel because it is not in HD, or because some opinion about the set design, or because of some opinion about the channel's "hidden motivation" - but they will earn their viewers the same way any other channel does. By giving their viewers the perspective that they are looking for.



AntAltMike said:


> Similarly, ESPN and CNN dropped their 11:00 PM sports shows long ago because the viewers who wanted that information could get it earlier than 11:00 PM, ...


And yet one of Fox Sports 1's anchor shows is an 11:00pm sports show.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ESPN has Keith Olberman



AntAltMike said:


> Similarly, ESPN and CNN dropped their 11:00 PM sports shows long ago because the viewers who wanted that information could get it earlier than 11:00 PM,


BUT, ESPN just rehired Keith Olbermann back and his show is as good as it was in the mid 2000's.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

ABC News reported last night and again this morning that George Zimmerman was ticketed for driving 60 miles per hour on a roadway that has a 45 MPH speed limit. Al Jazerra missed that story.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A news channel can't pick up everything. And really, how many people care?

As for the production value, in the early days of MSNBC, before they went all news/talking head, I remember various issues. Three days after launch was TWA 800 and Brian Williams almost lost it trying to get a computer and a failure of their call screener. I'm sure AJA will improve.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I believe that was his point - that ABC covered a ZImmerman speeding ticket TWICE and AJA (properly, IMO) saw it as not being worthy of nationwide news coverage.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

djlong said:


> I believe that was his point -....


High School girl, on way to graduation, makes sarcastic remark, which her obtuse boyfriend takes literally.

High School girl, miffed, says, _"I was beng ironic"_

George Wendt replies, _"Actually, you were being sarcastic. What's ironic is, you're about to graduate from high school even though you don't know the difference"._

- From: The George Wendt Show


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: Well said, George!


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

It was the only funny line in the eight episodes that were aired before the show was canceled.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Who cares about THE AMERICAN VERSION of this network..... ALL THAT WILL BE ON IT IS USA DISINFORMATION!! (Like every MSM network in this country)


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I streamed countless hours of AJE on my Roku during the Egypt uprisings, and it was fascinating to watch, uninterrupted and in near real time.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Legend: You have no idea what you're talking about.

They covered the Zadroga bill when nobody else would.

They refused to cover Zimmerman's speeding ticket when everyone else covered it.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

djlong said:


> Legend: You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> They covered the Zadroga bill when nobody else would.
> 
> They refused to cover Zimmerman's speeding ticket when everyone else covered it.


I have watched Al Jazerra for quite a few hours since it came on DISH. I am very impressed with what they are doing. There is minimal hype/fluff and mostly NEWS. It reminds me of what CNN was 15-20 years ago before they started chasing ratings and going for the lowest common viewer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What's frustrating... Dish is inserting ads into various channels to advertise this news channel... and the ads they are inserting are in HD! But when you tune to the channel itself and see the non-glorious SD... you get sad.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What's frustrating... Dish is inserting ads into various channels to advertise this news channel... and the ads they are inserting are in HD! But when you tune to the channel itself and see the non-glorious SD... you get sad.


DirecTV does it, too.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I liked AJ English better. ron


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What's frustrating... Dish is inserting ads into various channels to advertise this news channel... and the ads they are inserting are in HD! But when you tune to the channel itself and see the non-glorious SD... you get sad.


DISH has not even bothered to change the channel name from current. The logo disappeared ... but now the current logo is back.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> DISH has not even bothered to change the channel name from current. The logo disappeared ... but now the current logo is back.


Which makes it now one of the most ironically labelled channels in the EPG... since "Current" is no longer current!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

So far, I like what I see on AJAM - though I can't say I've spent a lot of time watching. But I have to say that I *really* want this in HD. They have some documentaries running overnight that are more difficult to watch when one has been spoiled by HD. If I have a content-based frustration it's that, if I'm looking for a news summary at any given time, I might have to sit through scheduled programming (interview shows, etc) first. I'm getting greedy here, but a version of AJAM modeled after what CNN-HN *used* to be (a half-hour repeating program updated as events warrant) would work.

Yeah, I'm spoiled and greedy 

But I'd rather end on an upbeat note and say that AJAM is a good start and I'd like to see more of it.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Another example, this morning while everyone else was talking about who got snubbed at the emmys and boasting about how many emmys their network won, Al Jazeera had live coverage on the explosions at the mall in Kenya.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ But that's what teh American public wants.

They're obsessed with how big Kim's butt is or how tiny Miley's outfit it, you know, the really important things.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So the US based networks had no coverage of the terrorist attack on the mall? Zero? I must have imagined the coverage I saw yesterday on the mainstream US based networks. Including live coverage. 

Perhaps AJA didn't give their viewers _*all*_ of the news affecting Americans today. Don't forget that it is the American audience that pays attention to Hollywood. Entertainment is part of our lives. And it is a nice break from the horrors of the modern world.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Here is what transpired over the last hour and a quarter on AJ Jazeera English, the predecessor of Al Jazeera America. How does it match up to what you are seeing on Al Jazeera America on cable TV?

7:45
Brazil deaths over land ownership, as tribesmen fight to retake it from agribusiness farmers 37 dead within the last year The Brazilian government doesn't ordinarily investigate or prosecute deaths on private property emanating from battles over land ownership

7:47
Death in US Louisiana 3rd in 2 years over brain eating Amoeba . Interviews with US govt officials, local residents

7:50 Sports
Soccer in Spain
Italian soccer suspension of "Super Mario"
Liverpool's first defeat of season, key player returning
America's cup, US versus new Zealand
Grand Prix car penalized
The Ashes England sprint squad selected "bowler?"
Pan Pacific Open Women's tennis
Slovenia European Championship celebration. Tony Parker

7;55
Feature on world's largest container ship. As long as 4 football fields and as wide as one. Fuel efficient
Triple E class, built in Korea. There are 3 now, 20 within a year. 50% more efficient than other
18,000 containers. Problem is over capacity, which will persist.

7:58 coming up graphic guide
Promo for Inside Story
Touts Syria feature on Feb 1973 attack on Israel on a show to be called October (?)

8:00 Kenya. All hostages accounted for/ freed 63 killed incl 3 Al Shebab fighters.
"Some" gunmen are still holed up in the mall.
Reporter commenting on implications of Al Qaeda involvement
Exclusive interview: _Kenya's foreign minister said Al Shebab did not act alone_

8:07
Iran opens way for talks regarding nuclear proliferation.

8:09:30
Egypt court orders forfeits of Muslim brotherhood property
Appeal being taken but the accused are not there, in hiding
Brotherhood Protests will be banned
Additional restrictions on Brotherhood activity

8:11 Foreshadowing upcoming stories on Guinea election, Louisiana amoeba-related deaths

8;12 weather, US, southern Canada treated as one weather area, then Mexico, Central America and Caribbean

8:13:40
Senegalese wrestling special promo

8"14:30
Repeats headlines: Kenya hostages, Iranian nuclear program, Muslim brotherhood appeals suspend rulings against them
Further reporting of top story on Kenya
Amina Mohamed Kenyan minister, interview
Abu Omar, says they are against an international Christian Crusade
Q Is Al Qaeda giving orders? A: We are taking orders from our leaders. When they instruct, we obey

Interview of Matt Brighton. Wash DC think tank analysts
Answer: It is not helpful to apply labels at this time
Re "Christian caliphate" blame by terrorists: Not plausible, as gunmen killed Somalis, Muslims, non-Muslims
Q: Does Al Shabab have resources to do this?
A: Nothing new for Al Shabab, has done similar attacks in Somalia and has reached Uganda. Shift is to find target of opportunity and to do so without detection. Was it a skilled cell or lapse in law enforcement?

8:21 Blackberry buyout
Fairfax Financial Holdings will lead buying consortium
Will not save job loss of 4,500 employees

8 22 40
Delaying Guinea election
First election since 1958. Ruling party believes it will still win
Opposition party says trouble registering and not enough polling places in areas where they have been strong. Have been canceled five times before. European Union will observe.
Forewarned of possible violence. 50 people have died over last few days in violence related to the upcoming election

8:25;20
Chinese removed and jailed official is appealing his sentence

8:25 40
Guangdong providence typhoon
10,000s of thousands still w/o power. Worst flood in 30 years. Gave gave warning, 100,000s evacuated, cut down death toll, but Destruction severe
Province of 100,000,000

8:27:30
Repeats Louisiana brain death story. Mostly duplicate of 7:47 segments

8 29 50 Says go to Al Jazeera .com to watch live (which is where I am watching it already)

8' 30 15
Kenya Gov't says hostages released. Another account speculates that there may be some hostages we don't know about.
Foreign minister exclusive says Al Qaeda, not Al Shabab, responsible
Kerry set to meet Iranians, Iranian has already met EU Foreign Policy chief

Recapitulation of headline story subjects
Muslim Brotherhood will appeal
Iran Nuclear program
Blackberry sale
Angela Merkel looks to form coalition

8 33 Inside Story
UN headquarters. Host asks why are demands for security council meeting ignored.
Special edition, from 15 seat council chamber. Council is deadlocked over Syria
For 60 years, Kennedy Khrushchev, Reagan, Mandela, Arafat.
Power to council and five have veto; winners of WW2

Guests
Ambassador from Norway (Pederson)
Acting Brazilian Ambassador (Dunlop)
Pakistan on sec council (Masood Kahn)
Pakistani says council has to be reformed. Has focused on seats
Norway agrees w Pakistan
Q to Dunlop Brazil: Do you agree with veto by WW2 winners? A: Says need initial steps before discussing veto.
Masood Kahn: Pakistan presently has deployed 8,000 peacekeeper troops. 150,000 over past few years. Most of 114 nations that have contributed.
Pedersen: Norway is 6th or 7th biggest financially, 30,000 peacekeepers, pop 5 million
Size of body tripled 51 to 193, but increase of security council from 11 to just 15

Samantha Power, current Ambassador from US, criticized council back in 2004, because Russia and China violate and US exempts itself from any subjugation.

Q: Deadlocked on issue of Syria
Norway said shameful.

Q: Why did this happen? 4 million displaced, 2 million refugees.

Brazil ambassador talked like diplomat saying that the council does not develop trust by the members.

Pakistani says security council is doing great job at half a dozen African countries where the council agrees, but the obstacle in Syria is that Russia and US don't agree

Interviewer asks these members if they are being used as a rubber stamp.

Pakistani: Need more cohesive council more intense involvement, need to evolve a decision that will help us destroy chem

Brazil advocates more security council members. Veto member to general member was initially1/10, presently 1/40

Pakistan says we should not replicate historic inequities. Must make more responsive.

Concludes hour.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Watching AJAM as I type.

Thanks for the comprehensive recap, Mike.
This is the sort of news I want to see and hear.
No _Hollyweird_, _celeb_ or _Miley twerking_ her _twat_.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^ But that's what teh American public wants.
> 
> They're obsessed with how big Kim's butt is or how tiny Miley's outfit it, you know, the really important things.


That is when she wears an outfit. 

I saw a wrecking ball version where she sure looked naked in parts of it.
And of course this one http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/miley-cyrus-confessions-of-pops-wildest-child-20130924

Now if they could cure that skin disease she has...................

It is like watching a train wreck in slow motion


----------

